# Moving to Spain in 2 weeks, help needed



## boltonterrier (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi there, I am moving to spain(cadiz area) for the summer on the 17th June. I have a couple of issues I need help with if possible?

1. The property I am moving to has no landline So i will need a pre pay mobile dongle for internet access whilst Im out there..

Any suggestions for the best? 

I need about 5gb a month and would prefer a dongle that has a dynamic IP address(diff Ip address with each connection)

2. I am a keen golfer and am looking to hook up with other expats around the chiclana de la frontera region to play with on different courses. Is there a particular forum for this kind of thing? 

Many thanks in anticipation for your help

Adam


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There are a few folk on here you will probably be able to advise. I assume money is no object for the internet connection? I have never come across a dynamic IP address since I have been here but that doesn't mean that it can't be achieved. But why would you need it anyway? As I am sure you already know, Spain has some of the finest golf courses in Europe which I'm guessing is why you are coming over...


----------



## boltonterrier (Apr 11, 2012)

Cheers thrax. I need it for my work which ,whilst Im not going to be doing a lot ,I still need to keep it ticking over. No cost isnt a massive issue really. 

As regards the golf yeah Im aware there is some cracking courses I just wanted to find some lads in the nearby region to have a knock with really. Dont really fancy paying the full cost on courses and playing as a loner...

Thanks again

Adam


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Adam - good to see more people are moving to my part of the world!

People have given mixed reports about dongle reception (USB mobile) round here, i guess it depends where you are. Movistar are offing 10 gb for €40 a month; they have shops everywhere, and in Chiclana you will probably find one with an English speaker if you need one.

I have some English friends who play golf in Chiclana every week, so if you like I'll ask them if they would like to meet up with you.


----------



## boltonterrier (Apr 11, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Hi Adam - good to see more people are moving to my part of the world!
> 
> People have given mixed reports about dongle reception (USB mobile) round here, i guess it depends where you are. Movistar are offing 10 gb for €40 a month; they have shops everywhere, and in Chiclana you will probably find one with an English speaker if you need one.
> 
> I have some English friends who play golf in Chiclana every week, so if you like I'll ask them if they would like to meet up with you.


Hi Alcalaina, Ive done a little bit more research and found a phonehouse(carphonewarehouse?) in Chiclana so that looks like a good starting point. My spanish is patchy at best so if I can find an English speaker then that will be brilliant.

As regards the golf suggestion that sounds fantastic. Can I PM you my email address or something? I don't really know the etiquette on here? I will have my own transport so dont mind travelling to different courses etc and will be fairly flexible to play anytime.

Regards

Adam


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

boltonterrier said:


> Hi Alcalaina, Ive done a little bit more research and found a phonehouse(carphonewarehouse?) in Chiclana so that looks like a good starting point. My spanish is patchy at best so if I can find an English speaker then that will be brilliant.
> 
> As regards the golf suggestion that sounds fantastic. Can I PM you my email address or something? I don't really know the etiquette on here? I will have my own transport so dont mind travelling to different courses etc and will be fairly flexible to play anytime.
> 
> ...


When you've made five posts we can PM each other.


----------



## boltonterrier (Apr 11, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> When you've made five posts we can PM each other.


Excellent cheers, How long have you been out there now?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

boltonterrier said:


> Excellent cheers, How long have you been out there now?


Just over four years. We bought a house here in 2005 to use as a holiday home, and moved into it permanently in 2008 when we took early retirement. It's a lovely area - although personally I'm more into birdwatching than golf!


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

boltonterrier said:


> Hi Alcalaina, Ive done a little bit more research and found a phonehouse(carphonewarehouse?) in Chiclana so that looks like a good starting point. My spanish is patchy at best so if I can find an English speaker then that will be brilliant.


Make sure they check the coverage _per carrier_ for houses in your particular area, as this can vary enormously even street to street. 
You may find that Movistar gives the best coverage overall, but you may also find that some of the other suppliers have masts which supply a good signal where you live.
Just don't make the mistake of signing up for a contract with a carrier who provides a great signal to the house down the road, but only a limited signal to your house. It happens a lot.

As for the dynamic IP.... I didn't know that this was available for dongles (but could well be wrong).
As far as I know, with a dongle. your connection will be traced to the nearest _main_ tower. So, if you move around over a large distance your IP may change as a result, otherwise, it will most likely stay the same.


----------



## boltonterrier (Apr 11, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Just over four years. We bought a house here in 2005 to use as a holiday home, and moved into it permanently in 2008 when we took early retirement. It's a lovely area - although personally I'm more into birdwatching than golf!


Excellent stuff, Theres loads of birds on the golf courses too 

Im house sitting a villa in Conil for a friend for 3 months ish but already love the area having seen a little bit of it. Cant wait to explore further!

How do I PM you my details? I tried to but it seemed to be via skype? Is that correct?


----------



## boltonterrier (Apr 11, 2012)

Solwriter said:


> Make sure they check the coverage _per carrier_ for houses in your particular area, as this can vary enormously even street to street.
> You may find that Movistar gives the best coverage overall, but you may also find that some of the other suppliers have masts which supply a good signal where you live.
> Just don't make the mistake of signing up for a contract with a carrier who provides a great signal to the house down the road, but only a limited signal to your house. It happens a lot.
> 
> ...



Thanks. I travelled out to the propety in April and got a 3g connection on my phone so while im not sure on the particular networks it appears to have some sort of 3g signal. I will be doing a PAYG or month to month contract as I am only here for 3 months. Hopefully the providers will do some sort of cooling off period if the dongle is totally unusable


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

boltonterrier said:


> Excellent stuff, Theres loads of birds on the golf courses too
> 
> Im house sitting a villa in Conil for a friend for 3 months ish but already love the area having seen a little bit of it. Cant wait to explore further!
> 
> How do I PM you my details? I tried to but it seemed to be via skype? Is that correct?


Lucky you!

I have sent you a PM. Now that you have made five posts you should be able to read it and reply.


----------



## boltonterrier (Apr 11, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Lucky you!
> 
> I have sent you a PM. Now that you have made five posts you should be able to read it and reply.


Thanks again, have replied...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

boltonterrier said:


> Excellent stuff, Theres loads of birds on the golf courses too
> 
> Im house sitting a villa in Conil for a friend for 3 months ish but already love the area having seen a little bit of it. Cant wait to explore further!
> 
> How do I PM you my details? I tried to but it seemed to be via skype? Is that correct?


click on the name of the poster you want to PM & you'll get a drop down menu - choose 'send private message'


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

boltonterrier said:


> Thanks. I travelled out to the propety in April and got a 3g connection on my phone so while im not sure on the particular networks it appears to have some sort of 3g signal. I will be doing a PAYG or month to month contract as I am only here for 3 months. *Hopefully the providers will do some sort of cooling off period if the dongle is totally unusable*


I would not like to risk that one! 
Hopefully Alcalaina will be able to give you some good advice about suppliers where a useless dongle will not apply!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Many of the PAYG contracts demand that you pay a minimum amount per month. Which would mean it, and the number, will cease to be when you return to the UK, and if you plan on coming back which, I suspect, you will, you'll have to start all over again....


----------

